# This is my girl



## kaa (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous girl you have there. How big is she?


----------



## kaa (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks. she is 2.5-3 ft. she is a little porker too. but lightning fast when it comes to feeding her.


----------



## soleshadow93 (Mar 4, 2010)

beautiful tegu keep up the good work.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 4, 2010)

i love that black nose she looks good


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Mar 4, 2010)

truely a beauty...


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Those photos are so cute  . In the last photo she looks like she is ready to fall asleep lol.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2010)

burnt nose, gotta love it


----------



## sXenub (Mar 5, 2010)

She does look amazing, and the quality of the pictures is decent 
The 2nd to bottom one is my absolute favorite one out of all, so much expression.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Mar 5, 2010)

may i ask where you got the harness? I would love one of those!


----------



## kaa (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I got the harness at walmart, it is a small dog harness. I got the medium first thinking the small was too small, but it fits perfect, and she doesn't mind at all. she wears it at all times. unless she is shedding.


----------



## kaa (Mar 5, 2010)

sXenub said:


> She does look amazing, and the quality of the pictures is decent
> The 2nd to bottom one is my absolute favorite one out of all, so much expression.




It's my favorite too, it is my desktop background. And thank for the comments about the quality, I wasn't sure if you were saying the quality was ok, or if you were surprised it was good, so I am going with the more positive side, I am my own worst critic. I take probably 500 pictures, and only keep about 50.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 9, 2010)

She is a nice looking girl, just wondering how old she is lol.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 9, 2010)

wow how did i miss this one, that is a awesome tegu she has the best black nose markings i have seen (sorry nero lol)


----------



## kaa (Mar 10, 2010)

She is going on 3 years. She was one of the tegu's I got from the user Joshandjack. she is very pretty. I was able to break her of the cage feeding in less than a week, I am working on the male I got from the same user. he is not very cooperative. 

Thanks reptastic. I have actually heard alot of people say the same thing. I am very happy with her. I plan on breeding her next year.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok so does that harness work good or can she come out of it easily?

I need something for my guy. But no clue where to find something.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

S&S_Dragons said:


> Ok so does that harness work good or can she come out of it easily?
> 
> I need something for my guy. But no clue where to find something.



If your gu is big enough, ferret leashes work very well. You can get them at petsmart or any pet store that sells small animal stuff.


----------



## kaa (Mar 27, 2010)

Works great, she has been in it for about a month, and she never slips it off, my smaller male however, slipped his off with no problem. I think it all depends on the size.


----------

